# Enchanted Armory: Orbs of Oblivion (for 5e)



## TheLe (Jan 23, 2016)

The Le Games returns with a brand new magical treasures book -- Enchanted Armory: Orbs of Oblivion. This new 5e compatible book brings you 18 new Orbs for players. 

Continued below...




*GET IT NOW AT RPGNOW.COM!*

To celebrate the release of this new book, you can pay what you want! Hurry, this promotion expires Friday Jan 29th when it goes back up to it's regular price!

These powerful orbs include:

• Darklight
• Dysentary Globe
• Deflection Orb
• Frozen Orb
• Globe of Air Armor
• Imperial Orb
• Necro Orb
• Oblivion Orb
• Orb of Fire Breathing
• Orb of Protection
• Pouch of Charming
• Wormhole
• Infinity Orbs x 6

Sample:


*GET IT NOW AT RPGNOW.COM!*


----------



## Faenor (Jan 23, 2016)

I think I'd buy this if it didn't have the dysentery orb. That's nasty.


----------



## TheLe (Feb 2, 2016)

Faenor said:


> I think I'd buy this if it didn't have the dysentery orb. That's nasty.




That's the best reasons I've ever heard for not buying one of my products.


----------



## Faenor (Feb 2, 2016)

Seriously though, could you put up a v2.0 of the pdf with that taken out? I really would like to use this in my game.


----------



## TheLe (Feb 3, 2016)

Faenor said:


> Seriously though, could you put up a v2.0 of the pdf with that taken out? I really would like to use this in my game.




Ummm... can I just send you a free copy instead? That'll be easier. Send me a private message with your email and I'll be happy to send you a free complimentary copy.


----------

